# Honda CRX



## Soto

Hello guys...

Here is a photo from the shooting I was doing in Salinas, PR for am Auto Magazine... This is a Turbo Honda CRX.  To get this shot I got in the passanger seat while my assitant was driving at more than 60MPH in the highway.  I opened the door and got really close to the paviment to get this angle... some times you have to get close to danger.... jajajajaja


----------



## rom4n301

i would never do that wat if he hit a pothole and u dropped ur cam O_O


----------



## Soto

rom4n301 said:


> i would never do that wat if he hit a pothole and u dropped ur cam O_O



Sometimes you have to take the risk if you want to have the shot you're looking for....


----------



## keybq

i have always wanted to try that but no one wants to drive me


----------



## Soto

I forgot to say that I shot that picture in 1/30.... very slow in hand


----------



## czsmola

thats wild i don't think I would try that but it produced a good shot


----------



## mrodgers

keybq said:


> i have always wanted to try that but no one wants to drive me


Would be the opposite for me.  If someone wanted to do this, they wouldn't want me driving them


----------



## craig

Beautiful work Soto! Is there nothing that you can not shoot? I get as strong sense of speed from this shot. The blurr is perfect. 

And yeah. Getting close to the danger is a small price to pay for such a good shot. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Soto

craig said:


> Beautiful work Soto! Is there nothing that you can not shoot? I get as strong sense of speed from this shot. The blurr is perfect.
> 
> And yeah. Getting close to the danger is a small price to pay for such a good shot.
> 
> Love & Bass



Thank you very much!

I appreciate your words...


----------



## maulrat

Soto said:


> I forgot to say that I shot that picture in 1/30.... very slow in hand


 
Very nice shot.  Wow, it can be hard enough getting people not to blur out at 1/30.  That lens must have some pretty sweet image stabilization.  Your photo is pretty darn sharp.  Grats man.


----------



## kyl3e

I'm 98% sure that he is just kidding with you guys. He most likely used a rod hooked on the end of the car and then mounted the camera on that, and had people push the car very slowly. With such a long exposure a blur would not be hard to achieve. Also, don't forget the fact that's how most car magazines do shots like this. 

A helpful hint, use a larger aperture, since you are going for such a long exposure it would make the car look a lot sharper. The DOF on this one is slim, and most of the car looks out of focus.

Still not a bad shot though, congrats on the magazine shoot!


----------



## dinodan

kyl3e said:


> A helpful hint, use a larger aperture, since you are going for such a long exposure it would make the car look a lot sharper. The DOF on this one is slim, and most of the car looks out of focus.


 
Don't you mean a smaller aperture?


----------



## xtort-

I'd tell the driver to wear sunglasses are AREN'T goofy and white next time.


----------



## Soto

maulrat said:


> Very nice shot.  Wow, it can be hard enough getting people not to blur out at 1/30.  That lens must have some pretty sweet image stabilization.  Your photo is pretty darn sharp.  Grats man.



Thank you very much... Well it was all in my hand.. I used the Nikon 17-55mm f/2.8 lens and it doesn't have VR.  The street didn't have bumps so that helps a lot to mantain the camera steady..


----------



## Soto

kyl3e said:


> I'm 98% sure that he is just kidding with you guys. He most likely used a rod hooked on the end of the car and then mounted the camera on that, and had people push the car very slowly. With such a long exposure a blur would not be hard to achieve. Also, don't forget the fact that's how most car magazines do shots like this.
> 
> A helpful hint, use a larger aperture, since you are going for such a long exposure it would make the car look a lot sharper. The DOF on this one is slim, and most of the car looks out of focus.
> 
> Still not a bad shot though, congrats on the magazine shoot!



No at all... I don't have this equipment since is my first experience taking this kind of shots.  This shot was taken in a very simple way... just cruising in the highway at 65mph and opening the passanger door.  I was holding the seat belt with one hand and the camera with the other one.  That was all... 

Next time I will take you advise to see how it goes.... thanks!


----------



## SandShots

awesome shot.

what lens were u shooting and how close was the car?


----------



## Cruisn

love the shot. brave guy too. lol. I hav shot out of a window... but not openeng a door. lol

as for the car.... why would you point the front difuser up?? that causes you to lose traction....


----------



## LucyRose

this shots awsome
make sure you have a nice print out of that one
perfect!


----------



## ken2323

yeah great job!


----------



## Soto

SandShots said:


> awesome shot.
> 
> what lens were u shooting and how close was the car?



Hello there...

I was shooting with the Nikon 17-55mm f/2.8 and I was about 15 feet in front of the car..


----------



## Soto

Cruisn said:


> love the shot. brave guy too. lol. I hav shot out of a window... but not openeng a door. lol
> 
> as for the car.... why would you point the front difuser up?? that causes you to lose traction....



I don't know why is he doing that... Good question


----------



## Shaun_300

Nice picture man! Good work.


----------



## NateS

I love the shot, but the car is ugly (and I'm an enthusiast with a modded 91 Civic Hatch).

But, I commend you on an awesome shot.  I'd love to try this with a shot of my car but don't really want anybody else driving my car..lol.


----------



## chadsdphoto

Cool stuff. I've done similar things riding backwards on a snowmobile while shooting other snowmobiles coming behind. You're right about the danger - sometimes that's what it takes to get the shot.


----------



## Stephi

Very brave man! But fantastic shot  shows your versitility as a photographer too, love it


----------



## Chad Truss

Nice capture, but I can't believe this was a hand held shot at 1/30 shutter speed.

I have trouble with the sharpness of photos at anything under 1/80 when I'm standing on my feet.  Rolling at 60mph is worse, I don't care how smooth the road is.

But if you really did pull that off somehow, you are my hero.


----------



## SandShots

Chad Truss said:


> Nice capture, but I can't believe this was a hand held shot at 1/30 shutter speed.
> 
> I have trouble with the sharpness of photos at anything under 1/80 when I'm standing on my feet. Rolling at 60mph is worse, I don't care how smooth the road is.
> 
> But if you really did pull that off somehow, you are my hero.


 

1/30th in that much daylight?


----------



## Soto

Thank you very much guys... Appreciate your comments!!!...

Well, I guess I have good pulse or maybe this was a lucky shot... here is a screenshot of the photo in Nikon Capture NX so you can see the EXIF...


----------



## mitsugirly

That is an sweet pic. I want to do this with my car this summer. however, I want to be the one driving it. 

That was just amazing that it was done hand held. Props!


----------



## chadsdphoto

I've never doubted your shutter speed, etc., but I bet you also shot a bunch of pictures that didn't turn out this sharp, right?

When I've done this kind of thing I've found that all the factors have to work together - steadiness of camera, VR, camera moving pretty much exactly the same speed as the subject, and a smooth spot in the road. Which means shoot a lot and expect to throw away a lot.


----------



## flipsidestudio

This is really cool, and I was doing this type of shooting this weekend so I know how much of a challenge it can be.  I wish we had trees like that in Phoenix!

The image is really sharp for such a slow shutter speed, you must be very comfortable hanging out of a car at 60 mph.


----------



## Soto

Thanks guys... 

Hey Chadsdphoto... no worries I just want to show the EXIF so everyone that wants to do this kind of shot can benefit from it...

Thank you very much for you comments...!!!


----------



## crazycreature11

a one hand shot done so well ...  

Kudos !


----------

